# Good website for online shopping in dubai?



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

i just wanted to know if there are any good websites for online shopping especially of electronics in Dubai? I have seen souq.com where prices of electronics are much cheaper than those that you get in reputed malls. Is it safe to purchase it from there?

Thanks


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I just love the entirely redundant use of the word 'reputed'. KUTGW.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I just love the entirely redundant use of the word 'reputed'. KUTGW.


yeah just like the way you are redundant here.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Just be careful with UAE Souq, the price is not always cheaper than in the malls. I got a good deal on a DSLR from there but a point and shoot camera was 1000AED more than in the store in Mall. PS4 accessories also tend to be cheaper in mall etc. If using Souq try to ensure you only buy from someone who has a good rating in the marketplace. Another option is opting to pay cash on delivery, that way if the item is not as ordered you can reject delivery and it will be taken back by courier. 

As a comparison ordering website Jadopado is sometimes cheaper and safer as you are ordering direct from them rather than a listed third party.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Have always had a good experience with jadopado.com 

Their prices used to be much better before, but now they're only slightly cheaper than the market. Very good delivery and service overall.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

I saw an xperia z1 (not compact, I checked) in a shop in karama. the mobile shop guy was selling it for 1400. On all websites souq and jadopado included it sells for a min of around 1600. I checked in carrefour and they were selling it for 2099 with an aed 200 discount coupon. Should I go for it or is it a fake?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What do YOU think Darthvaderboy?


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> What do YOU think Darthvaderboy?


not sure. I saw many other ppl buying phones from there and it seems the shop has been around for many years. my only concern is that if the phone is not a refurbished one or is there something else I should be concerned about?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If it's not from a "reputed" phone shop then it's not advisable to purchase. My recommendation is to only buy from a reputed phone shop.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Zexotic said:


> Have always had a good experience with jadopado.com
> 
> Their prices used to be much better before, but now they're only slightly cheaper than the market. Very good delivery and service overall.


jadopado doesn't give warranty


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

darthvaderboy said:


> jadopado doesn't give warranty


They have their own one year warranty for phones at least (which Ive bought and have never had problems with so not sure how good the warranty is).


----------

